# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  501's Workbook

## 501

Hey Everyone!

Well I just joined Dream Views yesterday since the more thought that goes into lucid dreaming the better. 

Reality Checks: I try to do several reality checks a day, usually looking at my hands and analyzing my surroundings.
- Looking at hands counting fingers - 4 LD
- Jumping and floating - 1 LD
- Rubbing palm - 1 LD
- Surroundings - 2 LD

Dream Signs: I haven't had any luck recognizing dream signs but I have identified a few through my journals.
- Bodies of water (pools, ocean, rivers, really any body of water)
- Groups of people (usually large groups of people I am walking around with)
- Emotion (extremely frustrated or upset)

Short-Term Goals:
- Anchoring (Maximizing the LD length)
- Consistent LD at least once per week
- Use WILD/DEILD methods
- Work on LD bucket list

Long-Term Goals:
- LD a couple times per week

Lucid/Dream Recall History:
- I have been journaling off and on for awhile now and can fill up a journal in about 2 months. My recall is really good when it comes to the dreams and can usually get 3 pages or so in a 6" X 9" ruled notebook. I can usually obtain some form of lucidity at least once every week or two, as long as I am focused.  

Current Technique:
- DILD (Only technique that has worked for me thus far)

----------


## 501

So I will be focusing on the DILD and MILD techniques. 

I started to get pretty good at DILD but since I found myself wanting them to happen closer together I found myself trying many different things instead of staying with one technique. 

For instance I tried many different supplements, some helped a little bit while others seemed to inhibit my recall and REM sleep all together. I also tried audio induction devices which also seemed to inhibit my recall, keep me up and mess up my sleep all together.

So right now I will focus on these two techniques without the additional aids and really practice anchoring myself once I achieve lucidity.

----------


## 501

Ok so I had a lucid last night, 1 in 4 of the dreams I remembered. I worked on anchoring a bit and it seemed to do the trick. I just need to remember to keep doing it and not even fathom the idea of waking up. The lucid part lasted maybe 2 minutes and is probably comparable to my longest lucid. 

I am going to change short term goals into practicing anchoring along with DILD and DEILD methods. I will save WILD and MILD for a later time since they seem to keep me awake.

----------


## 501

Just got back from a short trip and didn't have access or much time to post. I did have one more lucid on the 30th, two days after my last. I could really get used to that consistency. 

The lucid was a pretty good one and I actually was able to check something off of my bucket list. I practiced anchoring much more and am getting more comfortable on dream control, the surroundings and not whirling right out of the dream when I realize I am in one. 

Posting dreams in my dream journal for the last few nights. I will start linking when I get the hang of it.

----------


## NyxCC

Hey 501, welcome to intro class!  :smiley: 

Congrats on your recent lds and a happy lucid new year to you! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html thread. 

I suppose with anchoring, you are referring to dream stabilization. What kind of tech do you use to anchor yourself?

----------


## 501

Thanks! 

Yes I am referring to dream stabilization when I say anchoring. I read a good article on dream stabilization on this web site and it was referred to as anchoring a few times. 

The method I have been using is to really look at my hands. Try to see as much detail as possible in them, the tiny hairs, wrinkles or any other detail oriented items on my hands. 

I am going to try to start remembering to use the scene, touch, feel, smell and as many other senses in the scene I am in at that point to further stabilize without using only my hands. I realize I am only really just scratching the surface with all of this and I have so much more to learn and do.

----------


## 501

So I went against what I said I was going to do and I took 100 mg of B6 2 hours before bed. This made me very restless for most of the night and the recall and vividness of my dreams were sub standard. I am sure the fact that my wife is sick and was coughing quite a bit made it a little rough on my REM sleep as well. 

So back to what I was doing, practicing on DILD and DEILD along with dream stabilization. 

I also plan on finding a travel type corridor similar to Matrix style travel. I want to find a long hallway with many doors that lead to anywhere I want to do. I am going to use this as my method of long distance travel until I am good enough to teleport on a whim. I figure if I can imagine what is on the other side of a door and open the door it should be similar to what I picture.

I am really looking forward to the TOTM and TOTY to come out, since I only joined a week ago I didn't bother trying to do either of the last ones.

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks for the explanation, anchoring sounds good too. I've read a number of great journal entries and had the chance to implement this as well a number of times and the results have been incredible. CanisLucidis refers to this as boosting dream vividness. Everytime you take time to fully immense in the dream, it gets much more vivid and from quite a few entries I have seen it also nicely prolongs the dream. I really enjoy looking at all sorts of detail, so generally find this very pleasurable as well.

About B6, I have to double check with my notes, but if I am not mistaken it reaches peak plasma (maximum level) 1-3 hrs after ingestion, so it might make you extra alert just at bed time. Most of the people would take it during wbtb. I've tried it both at bed time and wbtb, and for me it still works best at bed time, although it might give me insomnia because of that. So, some options would be to lower the dose and/or play with the timing.

By the way read your latest ld, some really good dream control there! Good luck with the new Toty and Totm!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

So I had every intention of having a lucid last night (don't we all every night?). I really felt like it was going to happen, just a feeling. I set the intention and did a chant as well as tried to remember the totm, toty and other things I wanted to do. I think with doing all of this I created almost an anxiety in me while I was trying to go to sleep. Tonight I will try to relax more let it just happen, it almost seems the more you want it the less likely it is that it will happen. I spent quite a bit of time on dreamviews doing more reading last night too. 

I think I was spoiled by having two lucids only a day apart at the beginning of the week.

----------


## 501

Well I am still waiting for another lucid to happen. I think being on vacation and being off my sleep cycle as well as being a little sick has really messed me up. I slept through once cycle last night and got up to the bathroom like 15 times since I drank a bunch of water for bed (felt good on my throat). Anyways I remembered some dream fragments and It revolved around someone on dream views helping me out in one of my dreams. At about 130 I tried to get back to sleep and it just wasn't happening, I got up and dilly dalleyed around until around 3 and then went back to bed. It was hard to get comfy and I was very restless. Hopefully tonight I can get some good shut eye and hit some good REM rebound. 

I still think that the more you are focusing on a lucid at night before you go to sleep the less likely it is that it will happen. Seems every time I do have one I am not really even trying for it.

----------


## NyxCC

I think this part of the year has been distracting for many people. Hope you get better quickly and get a good night's sleep and some awesome dreams! 

That's a cool dream you had! Lucidity is really on your mind!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Ok so I didn't take any of my vitamins yesterday and took some melatonin and some nighttime cold stuff before I went to bed. I had some nice sleep with no waking up and I could really remember my dreams without really trying, which is how I am normally with recall. I am going to take the same tonight and hope for the best.

----------


## 501

A little update. 

Recall has been pretty good, haven't had any really cool and no lucid dreams. I think my cold and being on vacation has realy messed up my sleep schedule. I think that the last two lucids that I had were on my first couple days of vacation where I was used to being awake at the time when I was still sleeping. I haven't done my last couple of dreams in the online journal since they were average dreams. I will save the online journaling for cool non lucid dreams and lucid dreams. 

Yesterday I had some free time in the afternoon so I decided to try wilding a bit. I read through the tutorial online one more time just to refresh since I hadn't tried one for awhile. I layed down about noon. I was very relaxed and could not really feel my body too much, kinda just floaty. I dont think I really experienced any HI but felt like I was close to something, but I seem to always be 'close'. I got up around 1250 and did something productive. 

Last night I woke up at 1230 or 1 with a really stuffy nose and I was very restless. I went ahead and got up around 1 and headed out to the couch so I wouldn't keep my wife up. I was pretty much wide awake and thought I might try to wild again. I took a little galantamine for the hell of it, about 3mg, since 4mg usually really winds me up. I couldn't get comfy at all and just gave up since I couldn't even breath out of my nose. I watched tv for a bit and found myself getting sleepy again around 430 and dozed off a bit and lucky me I get up at 5 when I am working. 

So hopefully back on my normal schedule hopefully I will have some progress.

----------


## NyxCC

I hate sleepying with stuffy nose, it really is hassle for lding too. Hope you are back on track soon! 

G tends to increase insomnia for some people. Maybe next time take it while you are feeling really sleepy so it doesn't interrupt sleep patterns too much. 

Take care!

----------


## 501

Well yesterday when I got home I got a little nap it. Since I was so tired I decided to try to WILD for a bit, was going to do it for a bit and then if I didn't get anywhere I would fall asleep naturally. 

Anyways I think I was successful kind of. I was very relaxed and scenes were drifting in and out of my vision. All of a sudden I found myself on an odd thought that became very real, I was for the most part there and had the 'feeling' that I knew where I was and what was going on. It was a weird one about being hillside in Germany during a war and the Germans would come and fart on your head while you were there. Very strange. As soon as I had this realization I realized it was a dream forming and this jerked me right out. I need to let it form further and let the dream develop around me. 

I read Thomas Yushaks book Lucid dream power of supplements and his section on what to expect from WILDS helped. I also grabbed some 5htp from the store yesterday since I have wanted to try it for awhile. I took 100 mg of it last night and I think I slept pretty good and had a fairly vivid dream this morning. I want to take it again tonight and I might WBTB and take G and C along with a tiny bit of melatonin. This was one that worked for Yushak and I figured I could try it out. I don't know if I am going to take a full 4mg or dump a tiny out and take 3mg. 4mg makes me really awake and jittery so we will see. I was also thinking of taking some valerian root at bed and at WBTB, although I might save this for a different night.

----------


## NyxCC

It sounds like you were on the right track with the wild, very good! 

Best of luck with your supp trials!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## 501

Well I tried all the supplements like I said I was going to try along with Valerian root and wow. Not sure if it was solely vitamins or some vites and some placebo but it worked wondering. 

Many long lucids and DEILDS and even completed TOTM. Did not WILD with vites. 

Full dream below

First TOTM and many Lucids courtesy of supplements? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

That's awesome! Congrats on the many lds and Totm! :bravo:

That was really nice and long dreaming and you did so many tasks! I especially liked the opposite day task, where you reversed gravity.  ::D:

----------


## 501

An update. 

I tried some supplements during the week and I decided I would only try them on the weekends when I don't need a full nights sleep. They seem to inhibit my sleep when I know I have to get a good night sleep and I dont have to get up at 5. 

Tried similar supplements last night except I bumped up the G by 1mg and took the full 4mg pill. I also now have 500 mg of Valerian per pill. Took those and I did have a couple very short lucids but nothing to write about. I did a lot of observing before I tried to jump into the dream. A few times I was pulled straight out as soon as I was in the dream and did anything. One time I was able to interact with a DC for a second and another time I was able to fly for a few seconds but nothing concrete. I still need to stabilize longer. I think after my super long one last week I thought of myself as an expert who didn't need to stabilize, that's what i get for getting cocky. I am going to reduce the G to 2mg and see how that works. I think I was definitely too awake after I took it last night to get into a good dream. I might try it both days this weekend.

I have still been doing RCs throughout the day about 3 or more times an hour. Still working on figuring out what makes my lucids tick. I still haven't had any lucids at all that weren't supplement induced, even for a second. I just haven't gotten that moment of clarity to cause me to do RC or haven't done one out of habit in the middle of a dream. I only WBTB on certain nights but may try it throughout the week and drink a little bit of caffeine or just read dream views or old dream journals for 15 to 30 minutes.

My goal is to have a good supplement plan and a good WBTB method. I have tried to WILD a few times when I have been very tired and have only had some floaty and some HI but other than that I either fall asleep or just keep myself awake. I have realized that I am more likely to have lucids at times when my body is normally awake in the morning. So if I get up at 5 all week then maybe my lucids will start at 5. I may just save weekends for lucids since I am usually unsuccessful during the week. We will see as I continue to experiment with the supplements and my sleeping schedule.

----------


## NyxCC

> Tried similar supplements last night except I bumped up the G by 1mg and took the full 4mg pill. I also now have 500 mg of Valerian per pill. Took those and I did have a couple very short lucids but nothing to write about. I did a lot of observing before I tried to jump into the dream. A few times I was pulled straight out as soon as I was in the dream and did anything. One time I was able to interact with a DC for a second and another time I was able to fly for a few seconds but nothing concrete. I still need to stabilize longer. I think after my super long one last week I thought of myself as an expert who didn't need to stabilize, that's what i get for getting cocky. I am going to reduce the G to 2mg and see how that works. I think I was definitely too awake after I took it last night to get into a good dream.



Supplements tend to influence our sleep and dreams a lot, some more than others obviously. They can make your dreams more vivid, evoke different types of emotions, dream contents, etc. Some are quite useful for making you lucid, although you still need to do some work. G generally facilitates all sorts of lucid experiences, but as we already discussed, it can make you quite wakeful. I think it really super boosts your brain (it's primarily used to help older people with Alzheimer's outside of ld communities), so that may make it harder to get deeply into the dream. Therefore, dreams can be a bit shallow and more unstable (this may also be similar with wilds after a long wbtb). Some of the more experienced users of G here have seen a gradual increase in dream lenght over time. I guess it's a mix of stabilization skills & experience plus a slight desensitation over time. 

Hmmm..Was the ld on the 30th also supp induced? What supps did you use then?

As far as techniques are concerned, I find that a proper wbtb coupled with mantras and expectations for an ld has ben most effective for lding. Another thing that I liked doing a lot in the past was looking at my hands and repeating autosuggestion like "I realize that I am dreaming" - very nice for random dilds. Also, have tried out different supps with B6 and caffeine being my favorite for easier induction. G's a bit too strong for me at the moment (it did result in lds but they were quite short too). Another supp I like is Gingko, it's quite nice for increasing dream recall and boosting vividness. 

Anyways, if you are interested in different combos, you can check out a few threads like the menthol and caffeine research threads. Xanous and CL, and more recently Highlander use G more frequently, so you might consider asking them for a few tips on that supp or other supps. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...-enhancer.html

http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...e-trigger.html

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

The lucids I had on the 28th and 30th were not supp induced. These two happened on the first few days of vacation where I was sleeping in longer than I normally do. I believe this is what happened. My brain was used to being active by a certain time in the morning so that is when I got my 'moment of clairties' and decided to do a RC in them. 

I have had a few dreams with random hand checks and I will have to go back through DJs to find out if those were on weekends or when I was sleeping in. I don't think I have ever tried a true WBTB without any type of supplements. Maybe I will try that tonight and just get up and read DV for a half an hour or so. The main thing  I seem to be missing in my dreams is that 'moment of clarity' where I realize something just isn't right. Throughout the day I have been trying to ask myself more the question if I am dreaming and look to see if I see anything weird around. I was going to try a form of ADA but seems pretty difficult if you have other things that you need to focus on during the day. I wanted to mostly do it while I was going from one place or the other since I am often very busy in my dreams.

Thanks for the links. I looked at the caffeine one a bit and I will go through and read it all sometime. Just wish peoples bodies didn't react to things so differently. I seem to be really really sensitive to G and some of the other supps that make you alert like B6, they tend to give me insomnia.

----------


## NyxCC

> Throughout the day I have been trying to ask myself more the question if I am dreaming and look to see if I see anything weird around. I was going to try a form of ADA but seems pretty difficult if you have other things that you need to focus on during the day. I wanted to mostly do it while I was going from one place or the other since I am often very busy in my dreams.



I think it takes time for these things to sink in. Good opportunity to practice RCs or questioning your reality are when you wake up, restroom/shower - you can do RCs or autosuggestion of your choice without worrying that it will look weird or being disturbed. I have a list of DS that I like to go over whenever possible. Also, you can slow down and concentrate a bit more when starting and finishing new tasks. This helps bring more focus to the task at hand plus is an RC. What was I doing just a moment ago, done, what am I going to do next, ask yourself does it make sense? Also, take a min off just noticing the little details etc. 





> Thanks for the links. I looked at the caffeine one a bit and I will go through and read it all sometime. Just wish peoples bodies didn't react to things so differently. I seem to be really really sensitive to G and some of the other supps that make you alert like B6, they tend to give me insomnia.



Hey, that doesn't necessarily have to be bad. You can turn things to your advantage, lding always require a bit of personalization. I'm quite sensitive to these too, but that's not a problem. You just have to find the things plus practice that work for you, adjust the timing and dosage accordingly. Also, if you do get insomnia, as long as there is enough time before the get up alarm, you can still remain in bed and try to relax, pretend to be wilding, experiment with all sorts of induction techs. I can be quite an insomniac and previously just got up whenever I felt too wakeful, but later changed this, as I said, if there is enough time left, just stay in bed and relax. If you have two hours left to alarm and spend 1 hour or 90 mins in bed, you may still fall asleep in those last 30 mins and become lucid. These long wbtbs have very strange effects with or without supps. Another thing that people have found useful for ld induction as well as helping you fall asleep is the SSILD tech. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...eam-ssild.html

Keep the spirits high, I think you've got some really good ld potential and sooner or later you're going to nail the technique that gives you best results.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## 501

Well I actually had an unintentional lucid dream last night. I planned on just getting a good nights sleep and since I felt so awake at bed time I decided to take some sleep supps. I took valerian, 5htp and melatonin. I also took a multi vitamin. I woke naturally at like 130 for some reason, I seem to wake between REM cycles more often now. I went back to sleep shortly but was picturing me seeing my hands in all my previous lucids and this led to a lucid. Not sure if this was supp induced or not, maybe with the melatonin and 5htp it put me into a massive REM rebound, not sure though. Also after my lucid I had a little insomnia since I thought I would be able to have another. 

Oh and before I went to bed I set the intention to remember my dreams since I haven't really focused on recall when I haven't had a lucid, just smippits.

I am for sure in the experimental stage for what works best for me. I know some people never really do any better than a couple a month so I am at least on track forh that. I plan on continuing supplement trials and WBTB techniques as well as RCs throughout the day. I think I have the RCs down pretty good and have really been focusing on details more than just doing a blind RC. I also still need to focus staying in the dream once I realize. While I have gotten much much better at this I need to continue to do it every time and begin to realize when the dream is starting to fade so I can do it more and prolong the dream. 

I do believe being on DV has helped me with the unlimited knowledge and having others who are interested in Lucid dreaming.

----------


## NyxCC

Oh, nice! Just read your dream, I like it even if you don't think it's much. Walking around and stabilizing is a great practice in any dream. The part with the shadows sounded interesting too and scaring the lady was cool!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

I haven't posted for awhile since I haven't had any really odd dreams or lucid dreams. I did have a short one last night but nothing to rave about. The last week I was on travel and didn't sleep well really the whole time. I did try a few supplement combinations with little to no success. It did make some of my dreams a little more vivid and memorable but other than that they usually messed my sleep up a bit. That along with different sleeping situations made it quite difficult to get into any sort of routine. I may try some supps tonight but lay off for the rest of the week depending on how well I can get to sleep. 

Still working on consistency of lucid dreams. I have been good with RCs for the most part. I think I need to work on a better wake back to bed routine. I may try some caffeine and really do some reading about lucid dreaming for about half an hour. I just am afraid I will wake up too much and not be able to get back to sleep. There is that fine line that needs to be walked and it is quite hard to do sometimes. I hate messing with my sleep.

----------


## 501

I had another lucid last night. Not sure why. I was up on dream views and very restless last night. I am pretty confused since I took melatonin and I thought it really suppressed REM. It was only suppressed for 2 hours max. This may have been a WILD but I am really not sure. I was just trying to get a good nights sleep. 

I didn't work on dream stabilization, the new TOTMs or anything else I had planned on doing. I think I just went with the flow and did what I was already doing but edited it quite a bit. It was a cool experience none the less. I need to stop yanking myself out of the lucid dreams though. I just cant seem to remember to stabilize, wonder what to do next and think about my real body. Guess practice makes perfect.

----------


## StephL

Interesting - valerian to go to sleep was twice associated with you having an LD?
Drinking peppermint tea at the moment - more because I like it and thought of it reading here.
Happy dreaming!

501 as in the game??

----------


## NyxCC

Hey congrats on the ld! It sounded like a super cool experience, flying with the car, then taking it underground and all that gold. Awesome improvisation, totally love it!  :smiley: 

About melatonin - yes it surpresses REM but then you have a REM rebound which might explain the early ld. With melatonin, I usually have my first natural wake 3 hours after going to sleep. I sometimes have midnight lds, but most of the time forget them because they are too unstructured. Combining melatonin and htp might have resulted in bigger than usual rebound. I'm quite an insomniac myself but am not sure it's a good idea to take that many sleep aids in combination and quantity. Maybe try some relaxation exercises or follow your breath in internal silence in as side aid. I've also noticed that spending the last couple of hours in front of a screen makes matters worse for sleep. 

Take care!

----------


## 501

Thanks!





> Combining melatonin and htp might have resulted in bigger than usual rebound.



I was actually thinking the same thing, this is one reason I decided to take them together hoping for a larger rebound. I have also read about this combo a couple other places as well. 





> I'm quite an insomniac myself but am not sure it's a good idea to take that many sleep aids in combination and quantity.



I usually would never take more after the initial. I read that melatonin does its work in the first 3o minutes or so after taking it. I did try some ambient noise music, usually at home we have a fan running in the background, so I think the quiet was a big part of it. Being in a different bed with different pillows, I hate travelling. I also tried to just lay still for awhile and listen to my breath, rhythmic breathing. At home I usually don't need to take anything, I am anything but an insomniac. It actually might been the 5htp that keeps me up a bit.





> Interesting - valerian to go to sleep was twice associated with you having an LD?



StephL not sure if it was the valerian alone or the combo of the three for relaxation and REM rebound. Valerian seems to mellow me out a bit. It does seem like the three together have given me unintentional lucids a few times. I could have also just WILDED last night or DEILDED, I really am not sure. It is weird I don't remember anything before I rammed the other car. Hopefully I don't go around and start doing that in waking life and then doing a RC to verify that it is a dream. lol. 





> 501 as in the game??



501 as in the blues.

----------


## 501

Just to keep journaling. 

No lucids since the last. I have been trying a combination of things from supplements to WILDS with no success. I have been getting better at getting into the deeper stages of WILD. When I have taken the supplements mostly G and C I have a heck of a time getting back to sleep usually. This may be due to excitement but I just think I am fairly sensitive. 

I have been able to attempt WILDS in the afternoon for about an hour when I get home from work after the nights of insomnia. 

I want to talk about my last WILD attempt a bit since I think it was pretty close and felt really close to where I needed to be. I laid on my back with my arms over my head for awhile and got relaxed, just fleeting thoughts and tried not to think about anything too hard. When I felt relaxed and I felt myself starting to get numb I dropped my hands to my side and after a few more minutes of relaxation I rolled to my side. I have been concentrating on my breathing much more and it really seems to help me relax. So anyways after awhile I usually feel my feet start to do weird things, they will cramp, then come out and then cramp harder, then I feel tingling starting to creep up my legs. At this point my body is pretty numb. I am still aware of it but try to pay no attention. So after my feet do this several times I feel my whole body start to go even number and floaty/ghost-like and about the same time my whole body feels like it is tensing up. I almost start shivering and am tense, this is very un-comfortable but I maintain my breathing and try not to think about it. It is very hard not to focus on it since it is so intense. So I bear through it. It suppresses a bit but then I feel like it is very hard to breathe, I try to push through this but I just cant breath. I flip over and really am struggling to breathe, it feels like I just got done running a mile. It took me a good minute to catch my breath. I don't know if this was subconscious or not but this is going to be a hard point to push through.

After I relax from this I roll back over and decide to try a FILD. I have never tried this before so this is new to me. I started on my side and got a little ways in and then rolled to my back. I kept the finger going and after awhile of tapping on the blanket I couldn't feel the blanket anymore. A couple waves of relaxation passed over me and I am just seeing faint HI like usual, I might have almost seen a dream seen but it seems like my awareness takes over and always makes it go away. My excitement kills it often. Anyways I think I see a scene developing and end up opening my eyes and it is just some pictures in my hotel room.

For the last week or so I have been WBTB with some kind of supplements, sometimes I get back to sleep and sometimes I don't. I have been setting intentions and even saying mantras usually but don't actually try WILD then. Sometimes I have very good recall with supplements, sometimes not. I don't remember a single dream from last night. Tonight I plan on doing a WBTB either at a natural wake time or later. I will stay up, set intention, read some old dreams and then try a WILD. This may be where I am messing up with the G since I expect it to make me have DILDS, which for me have been very hit or miss. I think valerian also makes me too foggy to remember to do a RC in my dream too. 

Listening to OpehliaBlue and CanisLucidius pod cast kind of helped. I figure I can WILD at night after WBTB, if that doesn't work or I fall asleep, hope for a DILD and again if that doesn't work try for a DEILD. I do need to practice DEILD since I have only been successful at that once. I usually wake up and move right away. 

I have also done reading on the SSILD which I have kind of tried but don't know if I was doing it right. I need to go back and read the tutorial again.

----------


## NyxCC

That attempt was pretty close. Sometimes, it can even be hard to ascertain if one has transitioned or not, especially if the ld is your own room (or at least in the beginning). Apart from possibly being in an uncomfortable position which might have influenced these sensations, it is quite likely that you were getting some sort of transition-related sensations. Those can be quite different for everyone, some common ones are floaty feelings, phantom limb movements, twisted body parts or even tension in different places. Hope the next time you get those they won't be as unpleasant. Maybe try not to focus too much on them. You might try imagining repetitive movements as in swimming, riding, touching objects, imagine a scene or just think of rolling out of bed or floating. This will take away the attention from anything like this and help you move to the next step. 

Also, do give SSILD a try, it can be helpful for insomnia (remember to relax while doing it) and also get you some lds. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

So on a bit of a dry spell. This has been the longest stint I have had without going lucid in about 6 months of trying. I am sure it has some to do with being away from home. I am back home now so hopefully the routine will kick back in. I have had a little bit of a difficulty getting good recall on dreams too, they have been a bit blurrier than usual or not even there. It may be when I am waking or how I am waking but I am really not sure. 

I have been doing RCs daily about the same amount as I always have. I may be taking them for granted though although it seems like I really am not. Instead of checking my hands more I have been stoping and thinking if this is right, am I dreaming, what was I doing 5 minutes ago and what am I going to be doing in 5 minutes. I may start incooperating another reality check in since apparently I dont think to look at my hand any more in my dream. 

It has been puzzling that in my waking hours I often wonder and think about dreaming but still in my dreams I dont do this often. I have really only been trying supplements twice a week or so but have had minimal success. I am going to stop taking valerian since I think it may be keeping me from thinking straight in my dreams. 

Tonight is a 5htp pre, 3mg G and 250mg C WBTB test. I have not done this combo before without valerian. The one bad thing is that about 75% of the time the G keeps me up for a good hour before I can even begin to get back to sleep. 

I have not attempted any more WILDs. These are very hard for me while at home since there are many more distractions.

----------


## Tlaloc

Hi 501 - good luck on your attempt! Hope you break the dry spell! What do you think has been your success rate with the supplements?

I would echo NyxCC about using SSILD to get to sleep - I use it as a kinda last resort if I can't get back to sleep after a wbtb (and before my vibes go off) and it seems to work well for that - it forces you to stop getting stuck on one train of thought but switching you to think about other things. I haven't gotten lucid from it per se it might intergrate well with you G related wakefulness.

The other thing I did - and I don't know if you can do this with the supplement is that I get as relaxed as I can BEFORE i activate the countdown on my vibrating clock. In other words I wake up for a wbtb, do a MILD for a few mins then try and relax as quickly as possible (doing SSILD cycles if necessary) then just as I feel I'm drifting off I reach down and hit the button which starts the 21 countdown clock on my alarm. That way I'm asleep before the first vibration hits. I dont know if you could do this  -if the g is in capsule form have to in your hand by your mouth and just chug it before falling asleep?

best of luck - T

----------


## NyxCC

Schedule disruptions can indeed have a negative effect on recall and lding. The good thing is that you have been keeping up the RCs, and it seems like you are putting the right effort into them, so this ought to transfer to dreams sooner or later. I wish you to be able to get back on track easily and lots of awareness in your future dream sessions! ::goodjob2::

----------


## 501

Well finally another lucid. It wasn't near what I wanted it to be but it was a lucid experience none the less. I guess I wasn't as focused on the task as I needed to be. It is quite difficult to maintain the straight dream awareness after the initial eureka of discovering you are in a dream.

I am probably going to try the same combo tonight and see what happens. Only able to sleep in at all on the weekends and since G usually gives me insomnia for 1 to 3 hours I am really only able to use it on the weekends.

My other dreams were pretty cool last night too, pretty vivid and memorable. I do think the valerian makes things a little foggy in my dreams so I will probably avoid taking it during WBTB at least. 

Full dream below. I think I was excited about getting my wings too. 

On the toilet and a moment of clarity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## 501

> Hi 501 - good luck on your attempt! Hope you break the dry spell! What do you think has been your success rate with the supplements?
> 
> I would echo NyxCC about using SSILD to get to sleep - I use it as a kinda last resort if I can't get back to sleep after a wbtb (and before my vibes go off) and it seems to work well for that - it forces you to stop getting stuck on one train of thought but switching you to think about other things. I haven't gotten lucid from it per se it might intergrate well with you G related wakefulness.
> 
> The other thing I did - and I don't know if you can do this with the supplement is that I get as relaxed as I can BEFORE i activate the countdown on my vibrating clock. In other words I wake up for a wbtb, do a MILD for a few mins then try and relax as quickly as possible (doing SSILD cycles if necessary) then just as I feel I'm drifting off I reach down and hit the button which starts the 21 countdown clock on my alarm. That way I'm asleep before the first vibration hits. I dont know if you could do this  -if the g is in capsule form have to in your hand by your mouth and just chug it before falling asleep?
> 
> best of luck - T



Hey T. I have actually been a lot better about getting back to sleep after G. I tried to WILD a lot last night but just get irritated at the attempts. My foot cramping always messes with me. WILDING for me is very uncomfortable. Every time I jumped into a dream from wakefulness I didn't keep my awareness. I remember for my lucid last night that when I woke up I absolutely remember putting myself in the sleeping position I was in when I woke, if that makes sense. It seems like after about an hour with the G that as soon as you drift off to sleep a dream starts. Its very strange. I can know I am in a dream and know I can wake up but not really know enough to control it. Very strange but I enjoy it. I can always get right on the verge of drifting off aware but every time I am right on the brink my brain tries to focus too much on the scene. I will get it one day. I have really only been attempting WILDs on and off for two months now. I have really only attempted around 7 or 8 times I think. I usually don't plan on wild but I get to this point when I am falling asleep when I realize that I am on the brink so try to hold on to my consciousness, this usually just keeps me awake.

Sounds like your vibes are working pretty good. I will be trying that sometime. 

Oh and about your question on the supps the success rate isn't great. I think the body chemistry and surroundings and everything have to be spot on. up to this point they have been hit and miss with nothing consistent. I do know the dosage that wont keep me up and will help me achieve lucidity though. I just have to work on the sleep cycle WBTB part along with getting back to sleep and being able to WILD.

----------


## 501

So two lucid dreams last night. Both sucked. I believe something I need to do is focus on something, stabilize for awhile and let my body/mind calm down from the excitement of realizing I am in a dream. I think this keeps pulling me right out of the dream. Seems like I just go right after I realize and immediately get sucked right out. I have had to stabilize quite a bit in almost every other dream. I think there have been two semi-long lucids where I didn't have to stabilize and it lasted awhile. The excitement is killing me. I don't know if this is strictly the supplements or the supps mixed with sleeping in on weekends or me being back at home but this weekend has been good for lucids, 3 all together. Although if you add the time on all three up I doubt it would add up to a full minute. That is the sucky part. 

So goals now, stabilize, stabilize, stabilize and use my surroundings to do so. Don't go until I am calm and very clear in my dream. As I am stabilizing I can reconfirm my intentions of the dream so I am not thinking too much about what I am doing. This seems to mess me up as well. 

I still struggle getting back to sleep for about an hour after I take G but after that I am in and out. I had 5 very clear dreams last night which was cool too. 

Red Box LD and a FA LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Great you broke that dry spell!  ::banana:: 

A few ideas about the totms - while our first thought is to go somewhere where the context would enable the completion, we don't  have to follow the constraints/habits of real life. I recall the totm in April last year was to eat something, I was in my room and started panicking and thinking about going to the kitchen to look for something to eat there. In that case an unconscious summon - my bf's DC was holding a piece of bread just behind me. Now, I'm kind of flexible, sometimes I go to a place of context, at other times I summon things right on the spot. Try out just thinking of particular items and scan the environment with your eyes, as if you dropped the object somewhere near and know it's around. It also helps to look at pics of task items during the day, pre bed or wbtb.

About stabilization, there are quite a few factors that may be contributing to the shortness of dreams (excitement, thinking about stabilization, rushing, supplements, wakefulness, or just end of REM). At any rate, I'm sure that with some more practice you will overcome this and enjoy longer awesome lucids.

----------


## 501

I think it is mostly the excitement and rushing. I also think my lack of stabalization is something that is contributing. I always do some sort of stabalization in my lucids that last for a bit. I think concentrating on something right before me gives me a change to calm down a bit and really focus on the dream.

This is pretty funny since I am not an overly excitable person and am normally very calm in waking life. I guess its just the excitement of the lucid experience that messes everything up. While I wish that exciting feeling would go away even a few second lucid is worth the prep work. Its very exhilarating. Ill keep in mind about remembering to summon things. I haven't really tried that before. Right now I need to re-focus on actually staying in a lucid dream again. I thought I had nipped this one, apparently not.

----------


## Tlaloc

Hey dude - congrats on the 3 lucids!!!! I know they were brief but you're in good company with me - ha ha  :Cheeky:  At least you were lucid, more than I was over the weekend -  it helps I think to be able to think that although it didn't work out like you wanted, because you are getting lucid on a regularish basis at least you should have the opportunity to try again fairly soon. Thats what I'm trying to think anyway, I'm hoping it will finally kind of click and I'll stay stable longer and more frequently.

I'll have to keep your G tech in mind if I hit a dry spell, its good to hear someone is having success with it! cheers and stay in touch - T  ::lol::

----------


## NyxCC

> This is pretty funny since I am not an overly excitable person and am normally very calm in waking life. I guess its just the excitement of the lucid experience that messes everything up. While I wish that exciting feeling would go away even a few second lucid is worth the prep work. Its very exhilarating.



Well, it's understandable, lds are just too awesome to be indifferent to the experience. One would think that after many lds this feeling disappears, but there are times when I do feel overly euphoric too. 

Sweet dreams everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

> I'll have to keep your G tech in mind if I hit a dry spell, its good to hear someone is having success with it! cheers and stay in touch - T



It still keeps me awake for awhile but it does give me very vivid dreams. It took awhile to find out how much I could take and it be effective. I don't know how some people take 8mg! 2mg has been plenty for me but I am still toying with it.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> No lucids since the last. I have been trying a combination of things from supplements to WILDS with no success. I have been getting better at getting into the deeper stages of WILD. When I have taken the supplements mostly G and C I have a heck of a time getting back to sleep usually. This may be due to excitement but I just think I am fairly sensitive.



I used to have a big issue with this as well.  My best advice is to try not to think about it, try not to worry about what time it is, whether you'll fall asleep etc.

Just treat the whole thing as an experience.  Observe as passively as you can, stay relaxed, and focus on something like calm backward counting.  Keep your mind on a slow, relaxed pace.  It may still take some time, but if you don't let this worry you, you should hopefully be fine.

Good luck!

----------


## 501

Thanks for the information! I have still been trying it off and on during the work week. I think it keeps me up a little more on those nights since I have to be up a decent time. I have been less stressed about it. Laying there relaxing and thinking about dreaming. I realized that even if I don't have lucids I have some pretty kick ass and crazy dreams. I still get surprised when I wake up thinking I hadn't slept and then remember that I just had a dream. Its pretty strange. I enjoy it though. 2mg does it for me though for sure.

----------


## 501

Another Lucid last night but again just a short one. Once I gained lucidity I came out. Still forgot to stabilize. I am going to lay off sleepy meds during the week. I may do a 5htp and G with C but no melatonin and valerian. I think I need to work on a different WBTB routine that really gets me in the mind set. I need to really set the goals. 

Supplements in the Kitchen and Lucid after a Late Night at Work - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! Congrats on the 7-fingered success!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Had another last night, this has been my first non supplement induced lucid for about 2 months or so. It wasn't amazing but I remembered to work on stabilization a bit. It did increase the dream time but I really didn't do it long enough. My mind is still stuck on "Oh this dream is going to end, I hope the dream doesn't end, this will suck if the dream ends" instead of just embracing the dream. I don't think it ever really came in focus like some of my others but at least it lasted longer. I just really need to remember this and instead of just looking use my voice and my other senses as well. It seems that all I remember to do it look very hard at stuff and nothing else.

Full Dream
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/501/...rdboard-55941/

----------


## NyxCC

That's great - supp free and so early too!  ::D:  You did a good job prolonging the dream, I so much liked how you took time to examine all the details on the slice of bread. Been telling myself that I need to pay more attention to the texture of things in dreams. And what a better place to have an ld than the fridge.  :drool:

----------


## 501

Well a little better. After not taking supplements at night all week I did the combo that has worked for me a few times in the past. I think I have the WBTB time and the sleep time as well as the supps I need to take just about perfected. 

I managed to do one of the TOTMs from last month, I was bound to do the dog biscuit one. I also plan on giving my heart to someone, maybe next time. Anyways lasted much longer with not much of a need to stabilize. I instantly just started going and interacting with the dream environment and after the initial eureka moment didn't think about it anymore. I plan on doing the same combo tonight almost identically to what I did last night and see what happens. It seems like when there is a huge gap between my lucids I get overly excited when I finally do become lucid like it is the first time all over again.

I probably could have done another but everyone started stirring around the house. Oh well one is good enough for me. 

Full dream below. 

FA Lucid, in the fridge again and TOTM from FEB - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Tlaloc

congrats 501!!! You've got me fired up to try and get lucid again! I think your idea of reading old DJ entries during the wbtb is a good one.

well done - really stoked for you! cheers - T  ::lol::

----------


## 501

Thanks brother. Have you been working on extending yours at all? I always forget when I get there since I am excited to get going. Do you do regular RCs during the day or only with the invisible clock?

----------


## Tlaloc

Man - I had kinda a crappy night last night 501- 1 tiny (and I mean short short) lucid and nothing after the wbtb with the vibes!!! REALLY frustrated me!!!  :Crying:  And I agree with what you said with when the lucids get spaced out you get excited again, so when the next hits you often blow it too soon....I think thats absolutely correct, its a really fine line between being really motivated to get lucid, and then being ultrachilled when you do not to screw it up!!! My lack of getting any vibes incorporated into my dreams last night and your question about daytime R/C's really got me thinking alot today - so thanks for that - I think maybe I've identified an area I was going wrong in - so I'm going to try and correct this.

Anyways - thanks for the posts bro - its nice to know someone else is battling through and having some successes (like your family intrusions into the dream world too - sounds pretty familiar to mine!!!) - I think  a massive part of this is just patience, practice and ENDURANCE, and the more everyone tries to stick together and not drop out, the more likely we all are to get to where we want to be!!! (trying to be positive here to psych myself up  :Cheeky: ) cheers - T

----------


## NyxCC

Good one 501! It's great this time you had the opportunity to do some food tasting! Never too late to try dog biscuits!  :tongue2: 





> I think a massive part of this is just patience, practice and ENDURANCE, and the more everyone tries to stick together and not drop out, the more likely we all are to get to where we want to be



I absolutely agree. Being patient and persistent is very important. You guys have been doing really great so far and just need to keep going. All the good dreamers here have walked a similar path.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Tlaloc

Hiya 501! You gearing up for another G weekend??? I've had a pretty stressed week (pointless exercise - went for a new job, went through the interviews, got offered it but I turned it down on consideration - did my own head in! ::shakehead2:: ), but hoping to get back to the dream work soon, with some vibe nights. Had a close shave last night with a 'normal night'. Best of luck 5!  ::thumbup::

----------


## 501

I'm planning on having a go tomorrow night. Hopefully I will get to sleep in a bit. This week has been strange for dreams in general. I don't know if it is the time change or what but my recall for 3 nights in a row has been pretty bad. I think that the time change really threw my sleep cycle out of wack for some reason this year. Good luck on getting back on the vibes!

----------


## 501

So yesterday for a nap I went ahead and tried some G and C with a little Valerian, no luck. I can absolutely never remember any dreams I have during an afternoon nap. I feel like I have one but they never come to me. I also got some GABA in the mail and took some of that before bed last night. A couple of vivid dreams but nothing close to lucidity. It was a pretty restless sleep as well. I have been reading that even better to relax you with G and C is L-theanine, so I might try that sometime.

I dont know if I am going to have a day to sleep in this weekend. I have to be somewhere at 7 on Saturday morning and 730 on Sunday morning. I am going to try to figure someting out for Sunday morning but its not looking too good. Like I said before this whole week has been pretty whacky for me. I haven't been doing the best at RCs either. I have been doing a couple an hour maybe. Just going to keep on it and hope for the best.

----------


## NyxCC

The early wakes on weekend totally suck. Hopefully you will be able to adjust your sleep schedule next week and up your lucidity. Take care!

----------


## 501

Been awhile since I posted last. Well I wasn't able to sleep in last weekend at all so I didn't try G and C. I did take the day off on Tuesday and tried the combo but no luck. I had a very short semi-lucid dream where I found myself shouting stabalize, lighter and focus. I never did really realize it was a dream though. The cool thing about the combo I have been using is even if I don't get lucid off it, the dreams are usually still very vivid and make for a good journal entry the next day. I have yet to really try to WILD on G and C, I have never WILDED and really gotten into a dream. I think I have been close and successful for a second but jerked right out. I am actually up for my WBTB right now and about to head back to be in a minute. Hoping for the best tonight, its been almost 2 weeks since I have had my last lucid. Bad thing is I am going out of town again next month and hoping I don't have another cold spell. Well happy dreaming!

----------


## NyxCC

If you keep you the good daywork you may avoid a travel spell. By the way, I did one lazy thing to remind myself about lding - recorded an audio with most of my DS. Now the only thing that's left is to actually start playing it couple of times a day and before bed.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tlaloc

Hey 5! Hope ur well, have you got some G planned for the weekend?! 




> Its funny you mention the drinking thing. I have pretty much stopped drinking. My wife and I would usually have a few bottles of wine on the weekends every weekend and I have pretty much stopped doing this since the weekends are the times when my lucids are most likely to happen



 - I know what you mean!  ::D:  Planning for a lucid attempt was pretty good at keeping me on the straight and narrow in the early days - but I've started slipping of the wagon!!!! Sometimes its too hard to say 'no', esp if the better half is up for chilling out!  :drool:  Its nice to relax but it tends to wreck the wbtb attempts as I'm too dull if I have more than 1-2 drinks (and you know how it is....once you have 1 or 2, 3 and 4 tend to follow!). I think its best for me if I either do one or the other, I get frustrated if I try and do both and don't end up getting lucid because I'm not focused enough and that doesn't help my motivation (or hangover!) either.

Anyway I guess the flip side is at least if I don't get lucid I'll get alittle merry!   ::cheers::  Have a good weekend bro! 




|

----------


## 501

Hey T! Ya I was going to post on here today. I did a G attempt last night, my dose is at 4mg now which I can actually relax enough to get back to sleep on. 

I had a couple glasses of wine last night but did not over do it. I took 5htp before bed and no valerian at night or at WBTB. I did a WBTB at about 430 and went back to bed at 5 or so. I probably got to sleep around 530 or 6 and was in and out. I just kept catching myself slipping into a dream and then popping right back out. I had one dream with no lucidity at all and one dream I got lucid in and as I was stabilizing my ex came up and I pushed her away by her face and got pulled out of the dream. I think I had another lucid last night but cant remember, if I did it was crazy short. My daughter was in my face at about 715 and was not going back to sleep, so it cut my sleeping in way down. I am going to try again tonight and she might be spending the night with grandma. 

So I had a short lucid enough to see about 8 fingers on one hand and begin to try to focus and chill out.

----------


## 501

I guess I am on a dry spell again. Not really sure if I ever really got off a dry spell or have been too consistent. Last weekend was pretty rough for lucids; 1st night daughter got me up early and next night I am on some new galantamine which was much stronger than my last it seems. Kept me pretty awake and I don't even think I ever really got back to sleep on it. 

I am up for a WBTB now and going to try halving the dose to see what happens. I am going out of town for a couple weeks so that will probably either add to my dryness or make me have a couple lucids since it does do that sometime.

----------


## NyxCC

Well, don't be too hard on yourself, especially if the circumstances are against you. I had a sort of dry spell last month, for about a week and it made me somewhat frustrated not to have lds for quite a few days in a row. My sleep schedule was all over the place and felt tired during the day too due to a number of emergencies. The best thing is to wait out the challenging period and not place too high demands at that point. Also, thinking 'I have a dry spell' is not helpful either as we all know by now. 

If you don't get the chance to wbtb, you may still play around with other techs to complement the practices in those times when things are more challenging (but also in normal times - for more lucidity, the more techs you use the better). Some to consider would be pre bed mild, deild from non-lds, or ssild if you have a natural wake. If you are super tired practices may be less effective but may still work to give you an ld. Best of luck and take care!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Well I had a Lucid last night but didn't remember until I woke up and started my dream recall. I do remember stabilizing for a bit and trying to run through a wall with no success. I remember also that I did another RC and it passed in my dream and I think the dream took over then. I don't remember anything after I did that RC later and it passed. I really don't even remember what prompted me to do an RC in the first place when I initially became lucid. I did stabilize for a bit and touch a lot of stuff around the environment. I remember thinking that my heart was beating really fast in my dream but I just focused on stabilizing. Well that is about it for now.

----------


## Tlaloc

hiya 501! All ok with you?  :Happy:  I feel we've both headed to the bottom of the regular repliers list for this intro class!!!

Congrats on the recent lucid 5, I'll fallen into a lull, I am sure it is almost entirely due to a lack of motivation, without the motivation my awareness goes down and without the awareness I'm much less likely to get lucid. I have the slightly awkward situation that I can't get up or move around when I wake to do a wbtb as my wife is a REALLY light sleeper, so I kinda have got less and less wakeful as times gone on. It feels like going through the motions rather than getting really rev'd up. 
With your G - can you just pop it like a pill to boost awareness or do you have to mix it up just before you take it? Just wondering if it might help,

hope alls good bro! Cheers - T

----------


## 501

Hey T! Good to hear from you. Yeah it seems like we have almost fallen off the wagon doesn't it. 

I have still been doing RCs consistently throughout the day hoping for that random awareness in the dream where I say.... "hey... somethings not right" then do a check. Those are few and far between. I may need to spend a little more time on RCs or just change them up a bit. This is something you definitely have to be active in. It has to be something that is on your mind quite a bit so it will carry over to the dream. It is pretty hard to do when I am pretty busy throughout the day. I think one of the best things to do would be to actually use the dream signs and absolutely do an RC while that sign is present. 

As far as the G it has been very hit and miss. Just when I think I have it down I dont. I dont know if my body has gotten used to it a bit or if (since I got a different brand) it effects me different but its something that definately has to be played with. The first several times it made me very restless and took a long time to get back to sleep. You just have to relax and try not to get too worked up. But yes it is just a pill you can pop. It does increase awareness for the most part, sometimes it will give me really weird dreams but I dont RC and other times I will RC. It is very hit or miss for me. I may give it a shot tonight. Last couple times I took it I had a headache most of the next day, so that kind of sucked. 

Ok well good hearing from you brother!

----------


## 501

I have had a few lucids since my last post and will probably list the dreams on here soon. I have actually been bad about writing in my journal. I have taken short notes but I usually take short notes right when I get up and then write the whole dream later. Right now I only have notes for the last week or so. I have had good dream recall, been doing random RCs, as well as RCs during dream signs and RCs when my cell phone app goes off. 

Going through and tallying them back up I have had about 4 or 5 lucids since my last post a couple of them fairly long. Some of them I had very early in the night and did not take notes on them so forgot how they happened or what I did in them. I remember (and took notes) on 3 of them. Some nights I had two or more lucids but like I said I only have notes on three on three separate nights. These have all been non supplement induced. It seems like the new G I have gave me a headache the whole next day after I took it and I haven't taken it since, the last time was about 2 weeks ago. I think it has been within the last week where my lucids have gotten stronger and more frequent. 

I have not been concentrating and thinking about them all day long. I still do my RCs but its not on my mind all day long. The last few I have been in I haven't had that stressed feeling that I have had in prior lucids. I just realized I was dreaming and then went on with the dream. In the last few I have been working on my dream telekinesis which has been pretty cool. My dream signs have been celebrities for a couple of my lucids, specifically Michael J Fox and Bob Sagat. I did not watch anything with those two in them either so It was rather strange. 

One of the dreams involved a little garden I started with my daughter and someone dumping fertilizer all over our vegetables. I used my 'powers' to raise the fertilizer out of the garden, I then proceeded to squash big spiders with my mind. I would lift them up and then squash them in the air. I had a little audience while I was doing this. The spiders started to get bigger and bigger and I kept squishing, (I am not a huge fan of spiders). I ended up getting spider web in my hair with spiders and then something latched on my back. I ignored it but it was pinching me pretty hard, I think it ended up being a squirrel. I either lost lucidity or woke. Another dream I did a second reality check my lifting a pot in the refrigerator and once it started moving it went super fast and disappeared into the ceiling, just vanished. This gave me an idea to fly through the ceiling but I just kept jumping and hitting the ceiling. I neither flew or could get through the ceiling. So I ended up giving up.  

I have been pretty busy at home and work so much time to write on here or in my journal, but I am still working on lucid dreaming and having success.

----------


## NyxCC

Those are fantastic news! Well done!  :smiley:  I also sometimes don't have the time to write down the whole ld entry even later during the day and leave unfinished notes and notes like 'finish this entry' and then never do. But the good thing is notes or no notes at least you are getting nice ld practice. Also, in times when extensive journaling isn't an option, it helps to add a title and do a mental review that way info isn't completely lost. 

Dream control stuff sounds like fun, but those spider squirrels can be so pesky. Happy to hear you're still managing awesome lds despite the busy schedule.  :Happy:

----------


## 501

Well its been awhile since my last post on here. Its been pretty dry on the LDs for about 2 weeks but had some pretty awesome ones last night. These were supp induced. Haven't had any non supp induced and recall has been a little on the downside. The hours of sleep I have gotten have been a little less and I have had other stuff on my mind, so of course it messes with recall in the morning if other stuff is on the mind. 

Those added with some drinking on weekends haven't been too conducive to the whole LD thing. Last night was a different story though. I probably had a total of 5 lucid dreams all together, full dream below. Also got a TOTM done too!

TOTM for May 2014: Telekenesis and a Shot! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Well done 501!  ::D:  You caught up by having so many lds in one night! Great totm execution - so much TKing, loved the part with the X-mas three and presents and also the tequila task! Congrats!  ::nytacodance::

----------


## 501

Thanks NyxCC. 

I tried the same combo last night and wow another really cool night. I did some flying and more TK along with some fireballs.

I have to save the G and C for weekends since it is really pointless to take them unless I can get at least 8 to 9 hours of sleep. During the week I only get 6 to 7. 

I am not sure what happened to my non-sup induced lucids. I think I have had more on my mind than usual during the week so it has been hard to think about DEILD or DILD with the other things popping in there first. Its all good though, I will take the supps and I could deal with 8 lucids in one weekend every weekend. Some of them were very short but once they started each and every one was lucid for about a 2 hour time frame at least. I don't know why this weekend the supps really started working. I had taken them a couple other times with no luck so I don't know if it is my mental state or what, whatever it is ill keep trying to do it. 

Full Journal Below.

Flying, throwing people with my mind and a super hero - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! Do you think the l- theanine addition made a difference?

So you tried crushing those poor DCs into a ball? You took the star wars use of the force to a whole new level. Ah, the dark side can be so tempting  :tongue2: !

----------


## 501

You know what I am really not sure. I also stopped taking 5htp prior to bed and no more valerian. I think it makes me a little sharper after I take the G by not taking valerian or melatonin and just taking the L-theanine. I may start taking the 5htp again but in a few weeks. 

I am playing with the combos still of course but that has been the most powerful one for sure. Im going to toy with it a bit more by adding and taking away stuff but the G, C and L-theanine are staying. One thing about the G I have now is it tends to give me a pretty bad headache during the next day sometimes. I think Friday I will try the same combo and on Saturday I may try adding a bit of Kava root. I got the Kava a while ago but was a little hesitant to take it after reading about it. After further research it really depends on the brand, how it is made, how much you take and how often you take it that really gives the negative side effects. Ever try it out at all?

----------


## 501

Well no supps last night but I did have a lucid late in the morning, a pretty good one as well. 

I really need a goal that I really want to complete. I have been wanting to just fly in dreams but once I get up there I just make stuff up as I go; and since the thought process for me during a lucid is not usually logical I need to have a more defined set of goals. 

Guess I am ready for next months TOTM.

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! Congrats! I had the feeling another ld (or lds) was about to come this weekend and voila! And supp free too! Fantastic!  :smiley: 

I agree about having some goals of things to do. The lds where I focus on tasks usually tend to last longer because of stubbornness and more focus. That's also why I like to pick complex tasks in addition to the basic ones - always keep myself busy, learning new stuff etc. Looking forward to next month! Best of luck to you with the new tasks!  :smiley: 

Don't have any experience with kava. Is it supposed to boost dreaming? One member reports having less to no lds after taking it. I guess because it's gaba agonist, could be that it acts negatively on awareness (slows brain activity)? No idea.  ::whyme::

----------


## 501

Well another good night with the G, C and L-theanine, at least 2 lucids. Oh and no headache at all! It felt like more but I cant remember others. I really should wake up and take notes right away but I don't want to take away from the chance at having another. I am experimenting with things more and more in the dreams and have been much more stable from the get go with no need to stabilize. I think the excitement of first entering a Lucid dream is wearing off a bit, but that is a good thing for being able to have longer lucids.

I did get a personal goal done with jumping water, I had not done this before in a lucid before. I need to do it again and go as deep as I can. I also have another goal to look into a mirror and try to climb through it. I have another one of a better way to travel by either ripping a hole into the scene I am in or finding a hallways with a bunch of doors to different places. These along with the new TOTMs should keep me busy this next weekend. 

As far as Kava I know it is more for a relaxation but I think your right that it may dull the brain a bit. 

Full dreams below from last night. 

Diving in water, a goal completed! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Great dreams! Love the fact that they both took place in some sort of a natural setting!  :smiley: 

By the way, lots of my lds are free of DCs too! It's weird but perhaps it can indeed be related somehow to awareness - in low awareness dilds you're more involved with the dream scenario, which usually features other DCs. In higher awareness lds it's like you're more focused on the dream environment than the characters. Or something like that.  :tongue2:  I kind of like it - no distractions and the entire dream world is yours to explore.  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Well just when I think I have it figured out I go and have a dry weekend. 

I kept my supplements the same and I got plenty of sleep both days. I think I may have tried my WBTB a little early on Saturday morning since I went to bed a little earlier than normal but Sat I stayed up a bit and got up when I usually get up on weekdays for my WBTB and took sups. Nothing. I did have one dream where I was wishing I was in a lucid dream and I may have done a quick RC but didn't realize I was in a dream. 

I have been incubating the TOTMs all week and have been very excited for this weekend. That might be why I didn't have one, the excitement kept me up a bit and the timing might have been off. To say the least its pretty irritating but I will keep on trying.

----------


## NyxCC

Dang! Well, don't give up on it, who knows you may even hit a supp free ld during the week! 

You are gonna nail those tasks!  :split:

----------


## 501

Ok well this has been kinda funny but also very frustrating, last nights dreams made me really need to post this to somewhat vent. 

A couple nights (3 or 4) ago I was in a dream and thought consciously that if this was only a dream I would do this (something involving a girl in my dream), no effort to RC.

Two nights ago I was out with a bunch of people (this is a dream) at a party type place in the woods with a wooden cabin right next to the party. I was looking up at the stars and they were absolutely amazing. I could see everything in the sky, all types of clusters and nice bright stars that I could almost reach out and touch. I thought to myself that if this was a dream I would fly right up there, no effort to RC.  

This is the one that got me. I was in line with a bunch of other people waiting to tell people about dreams. I think it was people from dream views. The people at the front of the line were behind registers. I got up to the front of the line and told the person all about my dreams that I didn't realize I was dreaming but I thought about it in my dream. I was pretty much making fun of myself for being aware enough to think about dreaming but not doing a reality check. I couldn't believe I did this in a dream and I still didn't think to RC before, during or after. It really blows my mind how stupid my sleeping self is sometimes, ha ha. 

I thought this was pretty funny and had to share.

----------


## NyxCC

Man that's sooo close! I think it's fair to say there's a low low level lucidity right there. It's good that you decided to share too - maybe next time you _will_ RC  :wink2: .

----------


## 501

Success with Basic TOTM I!

I was really concerned I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep after my WBTB last night. I got some really good sleep before hand and felt ready to get up when I was going back to bed. As I was falling asleep I kept trying to WILD and just ended up keeping myself awake. I did finally fall asleep and had a dream and became aware for long enough to get a task done. 

I think tonight ill try 4.5 hours after sleeping to WBTB. Full dream below. 

TOTM for Jun 2014: Kiss a dude! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats dude! I'm also happy to see a guy going for the task.  :tongue2:  (hmm, bolognese?)

----------


## 501

Thanks! 

Well last night I did the same supps as I did the night before and the weekend when I had a ton of lucids. For some reason I couldn't get back to sleep for probably 2 hours and then I had some non lucids. I think it has something to either do with my WBTB time, how long I am up or how long I sleep before. I have not been recording these so I need to start doing that again. 

Its still amazing how much every little things plays into the ability to have a lucid. I have thought I have had it figured out a few times to no avail. 

I have not done a paper journal for sometime. I have a ton of notes on my phone that I need to transcribe. I just don't have the time to do it right now, maybe I will do a couple every day until my journals are caught up. At least I got one of the basic tasks done this weekend!

----------


## 501

So last night was interesting. 

I went ahead and set up a WBTB for about 4.5 hours after I went to bed and 2 hours before I had to get up for the day. I ended up getting about 4 hours of solid sleep and then got up and took sups and went right back to bed. I was awake for about an hour and after about an hour is when the weirdness started. 

I was in and out of dreams quickly, after the first one I woke and realized it was a dream in the dream but didn't become lucid. I then had a chain of dreams and FAs where I was lucid but didn't interact due to fear of waking up. I probably had at least 4 or 5 of those in a row, not a ton of dream or details but enough that they were very vivid. I just usually laid there and watched, the scene I was thinking about came into focus but I was afraid to move thinking I would move in bed and wake up. I believe these were wilds but like I said I didnt do anythign in the dreams but lay there really. I was right on the brink of being awake and asleep. I really need to remember to use tactile functions, Just feel with my hand or say something to focus and solidify the dream. This was interesting and I may try this again tonight. 

During one of them I thought someone was shaking me awake but I just kind of woke and stayed in the void for a bit.

----------


## NyxCC

^^Sounds like a cool experience even without acting in the dream!  :smiley: 





> For some reason I couldn't get back to sleep for probably 2 hours and then I had some non lucids. I think it has something to either do with my WBTB time, how long I am up or how long I sleep before. I have not been recording these so I need to start doing that again.



From personal observation there seems to be an optimal amount of wakefulness for me to ld. 30 min-1.00 hrs would yield best results 20 mins to 1:30 a bit less so, 15< or >2:00 hrs awake would lead to less chances for ld. If you could imagine this as a normal distribution or so. The interesting thing is if awake more than 2 hrs I tend to fall into more oblivion than ld. Unfortunately, the problem is we cannot time when we are going to fall asleep and looking at the clock thinking ok, I have 10 more mins to fall asleep or my ld chances will go down's not very helpful either.

----------


## 501

Yeah there are many factors that influence everything. I am not sure what the perfect mix is for me yet and I don't know if I will ever really find out. 

I just had a non supp induced lucid last night and got the advanced TOTM done. I did take 5htp last night which I had not done for almost a week. Plus I got a little more sleep than normal on a work night. I am not sure if it is my comfort level in lucid dreams or not but I don't feel the need and don't really need to stabilize anymore. I think it was just the beginners excitement that would always jerk me out of sleep. Last nights was really long and I had a lot of control. Much more comfortable 

One thing I am running into is that I get a task done and then am pondering what to do. There are tons of things I want to do in waking life and I thought I had incubated them enough but I just don't think of them when I am in the dream. Need to work on that. 

Full dream below. 

Advanced TOTM for June: Meteor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MrPriority

Congrats man! Still going strong I see! I hope I'll be following your footsteps  :wink2:  Only faster of course  :tongue2: 

Keep it up!

----------


## 501

Thanks a lot! I see you added another to your inventory, congrats to you. I hoped to be much higher and experienced by now. I think the different supp experimentation, traveling for work and over-excitement have added to my stints of dry spells and lack of lucids. 

I have noticed much more control over my dreams and the need to stabalize has decreased quite a bit, so hopefully I can keep up this pace.

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome, man! Congrats on the advanced task! The post impact lava effects were really cool.  ::D:  I'm happy to hear about all that progress. Well done!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Well had 3 solid lucid dreams last night and got a basic done and attempted an advanced. 

No matter how many times I become lucid I can never keep myself from worrying about waking up or thinking about waking life. I did actually use some tactile dream stabilization. I also realized how specific I need to be when summoning things, for instance I got the elevator summoned but should have done it with the doors open instead of closed. Another thing that gets me is how clothes and blankets tangle me up so bad at times. This is a pretty funny feature of lucid dreams to me. 

Full dream below. 

Basic TOTM July 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## 501

I had a non supp induced lucid dream last night, funny thing about it is a DC reminded me to RC. It was very short but lucid none the less. 

One thing I really need to start trying to do is relax more in lucid dreams, it seems I am always in rush and worried about them ending. While they have gotten longer and longer I still think about them ending and forget to do any sort of stabilization or dream extension techniques.

Goal:
Extend lucid dreams to at least 10 to 15 minutes
Method: 
Stabilize by spinning, shouting, RC, touching environment. 
Goals to accomplish in dream ie... just searching the environment and NOT thinking about WL. 

Full dream from last night below.

Thanks to a DC to remind me to RC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 

I am proud of myself for having at least 3 lucid dreams a month for the last three months, already had 4 this month.

----------


## NyxCC

Awww, you really are on fire this month! Congrats on the multiple lds and totm!  ::D:  





> Another thing that gets me is how clothes and blankets tangle me up so bad at times. This is a pretty funny feature of lucid dreams to me.



Lol, that sounds all too familiar. I remember last year we got the naked task again and I spent like 6 lds trying to get naked, there were always some clothes reappearing. We females have more clothes to deal with by default too. Good thing this year I happened to wear just the right dream clothes.  ::chuckle:: 

About the elevator, you can try tking the doors open. Once you get used to it, it really is fun.

----------


## 501

Thanks!





> About the elevator, you can try tking the doors open. Once you get used to it, it really is fun.



I will have to try that next time. 

I just had another lucid last night, this may have been my first actual WILD ever, pretty cool. There were no supps involved in this except some pre bed 5htp.

I failed at the Advance TOTM since I couldn't control my flying direction, just the speed. 

I have been drinking a lot of water at night so I have to get up and use the bathroom a few times, I have also been setting my alarm for a WBTB time but not getting up. I lay in bed for a bit and as I am falling back to sleep think of dreams, dreaming and what it feels like to be in a dream. I am not sure if this is working or not but I have been pretty sucessful the last couple of night by being at least semi-lucid every night since Sunday.

I went against my goals in the dream and just started going, I really do want to work on lucid dream extension. If I could get up into the 30 minute region it would be great.

----------


## NyxCC

You're unstoppable now! Congrats!  ::D: 

That was a really cool dream and it seems you have turned on the hyperdrive for this one! Looking forward to hearing about the alien planet landing next time!  :smiley:

----------


## Tlaloc

Hey 501! Long time - no chat! I've 'been away' metaphorically speaking - but hoping to be more active again. Just reading up on your adventures - you are doing REALLY WELL bro!  :smiley:  Man - some awesome success - well done!!!! You must be really pleased, all the hard work is paying off!

Hoping to follow in your footsteps - anyways better go - catch ya soon - cheers T

----------


## 501

Thanks NyxCC! Good to hear from ya T! 

So I had another interesting night last night. I didn't post after my last lucid, was another TOTM fail but still a lucid. I have been having luck with WILDS or maybe DEILDS, but I have had a few dreams where they just start off lucid. While it is lucid I kind of miss the, "holy crap this is a dream feeling" after doing an RC in a DILD. Dont get me wrong it is awesome being in a LD no matter what. 

I have been having a hard time flying or at least controlling my flying lately. It seems when I don't have a plan and I just take to the air to get a better view of the situation I cant stop. I may have to investigate this further. I have also realized I have a hard time materializing the next scene I want to go in or finding things I am looking for. I need to work on summoning and scene change. Either by turning around and it being what I am looking for, or spinning (this is something I haven't tried) or falling backwards (not this one either). I usually rely on trying to find what I am looking for in the scene I am in. 

I had had zero luck doing the alien planet and elevator done this month, at least I got a basic done and looking forward to getting my wings again next month. 

I am overall happy with my lucid dreams and how often they have been over the last few months (almost to 50!). This combo seems to work pretty well, although it is still to this day rather hard to drift back to sleep after my WBTB.

July 2014 Advanced TOTM fail again - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Great dream even if you didn't get the advanced wings. I remember sivason did something similar to you by playing marbles with the planets. I sometime have trouble maneuvering or being carried by inertia as well. While I haven't tried it, I think one cool way to experiment with is to add some sort of device with you, like a joystick or so. We are quite familiar using it in games so it may actually help flying until we improve our maneuvering and landing skills.  :smiley: 

Also, I liked swimming in the pool part, doing stuff like this can be very realistic in a dream and a very pleasant experience too.

Keep the lds coming! You still have time till end of month if you want to give advanced another try.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## 501

Well I had a pretty awesome set of dreams, very interesting. This was the first time I have been able to chain 3 LDs together with DEILDS. I could have kept going but I turned over and lost it. 

I had 3 in a row that I was able to go into a void and then back into a dream using different stimulus. I had given up on the TOTM as of last night but cant wait for this coming months. I hit the 50 mark and almost had 10 LDs this month, maybe I can get one more tonight. I probably could have had more but I was out of town on an air mattress one weekend.

I really like this consistency and hope I can keep it up and not hit another dry spell. 

I still need to work on materilizing things and getting to different places via different methods. After I get the tasks done that will be next on my list. I might still try to get that elevator and alien planet done too.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/501/...d-chain-59585/

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome stuff 501, keep them coming! I'm really happy about your recent consistency.  :smiley: 

Great job chaining the lds, I know that must have been pretty exciting for a first time. I remember when this happened to me, it was so new and interesting and unexpected.  ::D:  I liked your explanation of the void. It's hard to put into words what's there or happening there. 

I'm sure there will be more planet tasks coming in the future. This is a favourite and it always comes in some context. Best of luck next/this month!

----------


## 501

> Awesome stuff 501, keep them coming! I'm really happy about your recent consistency. 
> 
> Great job chaining the lds, I know that must have been pretty exciting for a first time. I remember when this happened to me, it was so new and interesting and unexpected.  I liked your explanation of the void. It's hard to put into words what's there or happening there.



Thanks NyxCC! The chain was one of the coolest things I have experienced since starting this. It seemed like I had total control of what my mind was doing. I don't know if the first part of the dream was a void it was definitely different. The void between the dreams was just darkness, like a canvas waiting for paint and a picture slowly fading in on one point very out of focus and then beginning to focus as the interaction begins.

Had a couple of LDs last night, both DILDs and tried two of the TOTMs but failed them both. I was very close on the second dream. Next time for sure. I am beginning to feel much more godly in my LDs and feel like I can do anything, I just have to know I can do anything. I think it is when I start doubting myself in the dream that I am unable to do the things I am setting out to do. I guess you can call it dream confidence. 

My first LD I think ended due to my frustration and the second one I guess it was just over since my sleep cycle was coming to an end. I need to continue to work on the DEILD chains, but I usually end up moving when I wake from one normally. Again its the delicate balance of relaxation and awareness that leads to a good LD.

Full dream below. 

AUG 2014 TOTM Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

> I don't know if the first part of the dream was a void it was definitely different. The void between the dreams was just darkness, like a canvas waiting for paint and a picture slowly fading in on one point very out of focus and then beginning to focus as the interaction begins.



You know, we talk about the void and label it like this, but it's such an unchartered territory, full of all sorts of opportunities. Any exploration in that place is very exciting and really interesting to read.  :smiley: 





> I am beginning to feel much more godly in my LDs and feel like I can do anything, I just have to know I can do anything. I think it is when I start doubting myself in the dream that I am unable to do the things I am setting out to do. I guess you can call it dream confidence.



You certainly can do anything, 501! Oh, I'm so looking forward to reading about your awesome dream control, like the one with the truck!  ::D: 

Super close call on both tasks, you will get them next dream!

And cool new avatar by the way!!!

----------


## Tlaloc

Hey dude! Your doing amazingly well!!!!! Congrats! I am just getting back into the swing of things. Are you still doing the 'G n C' thing? Whatever you're doing its working well! Like the new avatar too! Fired up and ready to roll! Cool :-)

----------


## 501

Thanks NyxCC and hey T!





> Hey dude! Your doing amazingly well!!!!! Congrats! I am just getting back into the swing of things. Are you still doing the 'G n C' thing? Whatever you're doing its working well! Like the new avatar too! Fired up and ready to roll! Cool :-)



Thanks bro!! Good you are getting into it. Yes I am still doing G and C along with L Theanine but have been having them here and there without. Yeah I thought the new avatar was cool too. I don't ever seem to have an issue flying. Control while flying yes but not the actual flying part. 

So I just had my first official WILD last night. It was pretty awesome! I had a long nap prior to going to bed for the night and then had the WILD at the beginning of my first sleep cycle. It was pretty interesting and a really cool experience. This was one of my longer lucids as well so that made it even cooler. It seemed alot shorter than it actually was thought. I slept for about 30 minutes or so and the dream seemed to be maybe 20 minutes. Some of the dream is a little fuzzy though since it was last night. 

I had a couple more lucids in between the last one I logged but they weren't more than 5 seconds or so so I wont count them. 

Full dream below. 

First for sure WILD and more Aug TOTM fails - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

:smiley:  Oh, I love it! A perfect wild, straight from bedtime AND indeed impressively long! You truly have a reason to celebrate!  ::D: 

The technique with stretching the moon was really cool, even though it didn't work at that time, it was brilliant. Do try at other times whenever you are in the proper mood. Your dream control is getting better and better so soon you will be doing all sorts of tricks like this. Good time playing with the snake!

----------


## Tlaloc

the WILD sounds cool! I've haven't had one for AGES - but gotten to the vibration stage twice recently the last one with HH but just couldn't quite get 'in it' - you did great to stabilize it. Had a bit more success recently bro - which is a relief  :smiley:  Had a great flying LD night before last. I was thinking of your experience with the WILD being lengthy and early in the REM cycles...I think my experience is that the earlier in the night it is the more stable they are for me (thinking of my earlier LD's which in some ways were more stable than more recent ones) which is probably because I'm in a deeper sleep and physically harder to wake up, but the frequency of these are less because I'm less 'aware'. Kinda paradox I guess. I know some other people report aiming to do a much earlier WBTB than I do to try and get these more stable REM periods, and like you they've said that once in they can keep the REM period going longer than you'd expect (-you would have thought your WILD being the first REM period of the night it would have been short but you obviously kept it going).
Worth thinking about, I might aim to try an earlier WBTB waking again, the LD I had which was fairly stable was a 4am - about 1-2 hrs earlier than my 'normal' less stable LD's. 
Hope alls good bro  - good chatting! I am really keen to try and get up to your stage of dream control and length - if you've got any tips - bounce them my way!

----------


## 501

Well I haven't fallen off the face of the Earth, just been a pretty busy month. My RCs have been suffering and my WBTBs have been slim to none. I have not tried to have any supp induced lucids either since I have been choosing to just sleep instead of doing a WBTB or get back to sleep afterwards. This weekend I play on trying to have a supp induced one or two. 

I have had a few lucids but nothing good. Two I immediately woke from as soon as I became lucid, the other I flew for a bit and then realized I wanted to do a TOTM and began to try to land and this is where it ended.

I just realized I am coming up on my 1 year anniversary on dream views. I started on Christmas break last year and I think I have come quite a long ways.

----------


## NyxCC

Hey 501, good to hear from you!  :smiley:  

I hope that you managed to use the time off wbtb to catch up on sleep. I think it's important for some of us who heavily use wbtbs to take couple of weeks not wbtbing every once in a while, whether it's on purpose or due busy schedule. 

You've definitely achieved a lot in those 9-10 months.  ::D:  Looking forward to your comeback, man. We have awesome tasks this month which I have the feeling you will like.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Tlaloc

Welcome back 501!  :smiley:  I'm still chugging away in the lucid world with NyxCC's help! Had a couple of close shots at last months TOTM but didn't quite pull them off. Might concentrate this month on extending my LD length, still frustratingly inconsistent in this (well, mostly consistant in the short ones, inconsistent in getting the longer ones!) but making progress.

hope alls good bro!

cheers - T

----------


## 501

Hey NyxCC and T! Good to hear from you. I had a semi-lucid, night before last. I didn't fully realize I was dreaming but I was doing some activities that I knew I needed to interact with the environment in order to remain where I was and not lose the dream.

I have been setting my alarm for about 4.5 to 5 hours after I go to sleep and waking up for a bit and trying to WILD into a dream. This hasn't really worked since I usually fall back to sleep pretty quickly. On the weekends I have been really enjoying my sleep and not wanting to actually get up for a WBTB. I am beginning again to be better at RCs and questioning my environment, but still catching myself after certain moments thinking that I should have done an RC just then. I have some vacation time coming up so I am sure I will be able to refocus my efforts a little better. I think that LDing subconciously has become a little less important to me, this may be due to my schedule and being a little busier than normal or maybe I just wanted to take a little break.

I also think that it is possible that after putting so much time and effort into the LD experience it wasn't all that it was cracked up to be for me, also it is still pretty difficult for me to actually achieve lucidity. I guess I figured it would be alot easier after so much trying. I always thought it would just come to me and I would have this downpat with minimal effort, instead it almost seemed at times that the harder I tried the less likely it was to happen. While I still think it is one of the most profound experiences you can have, I have also been focusing my efforts in other places. 

I am going to give it a good go this weekend again and see if I can reenergize my efforts with a good long lucid dream.

----------


## NyxCC

> I also think that it is possible that after putting so much time and effort into the LD experience it wasn't all that it was cracked up to be for me, also it is still pretty difficult for me to actually achieve lucidity. I guess I figured it would be alot easier after so much trying. I always thought it would just come to me and I would have this downpat with minimal effort, instead it almost seemed at times that the harder I tried the less likely it was to happen. While I still think it is one of the most profound experiences you can have, I have also been focusing my efforts in other places. 
> 
> I am going to give it a good go this weekend again and see if I can reenergize my efforts with a good long lucid dream.



Hey 501! Good to see you! I know what you mean about hoping for things to get easier later on. Well, they do get easier, but it's important not to lose that momentum, at least not for too long. There have been months where I have been doing the most practices and those months were truly fantastic. And after achieving such great results, I would think, I've finally achieved it! At that time also developed some theories about residual lds (the more you ld, the more unintended lds you get) and that is correct. But drop all the practices and the lds go down as well. So, it's up to oneself to set some sort of minimum level and if one sees lds are starting to fall below that level, then it's a good idea to step up the practices again. This means that we can allow for some retreat, as naturally it's impossible to keep the practices at high rate all the time, but if taking a break then doing some maintenance. Pretty much as one would do with sports. 

You mentioned focusing on other places, I hope your activites with regards to those have been enjoyable too.  :smiley: 

At any rate, I think you have actually had quite a success with the induction and with renewed passion, you will get back on track with the lds. Looking forward to reading about your Halloween adventures.  :vampire:

----------


## 501

Another long bout with no posts on here but I am happy to say that currently I am having about 1 lucid per week, nothing amazing but having them still none the less. 

I listened to a couple pod casts today to try to get my count up and have realized I need to change a couple things and give this a little more effort if I want to fully enjoy the experiences. 

I have taken the notes off of my phone and started an electronic journal that I will hopefully keep up. I can type much faster than I can write or type on my phone, so hopefully that will work. 

I have posted 5 of my backlogged dreams on my dream journal which can be found here. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/501/

I have looked at this months tasks and I am actually pretty excited about trying them. I am going to try to start journaling every day and not just on my lucid days again and absolutely have goals. I have been going straight to the telekinesis for most of my dreams and it is a little boring. I have a few pretty awesome dreams involving TK but am ready to tackle some other feats. 

I am still hoping to ride in an elevator, visit a different planet and crawl through a mirror. I also have a tendency in dreams to try to phase through stuff, so I may try that as well. I can never get through any structure, it always stops me but I always try anyways.

----------


## NyxCC

Hey 501, good to see you!  :smiley:  It's really awesome you've been having lds at a constant rate too. I actually nominated you along with T and Sharpshoey for the "_Most Improved - A new lucid dreamer that has made great progress and has a drive to improve in lucid dreaming"_ award for 2014. If you're interested in seeing the nominations and votes you can do it here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lounge/156...ng-2014-a.html

Hope 2015 brings you lots of awesome lds!  ::goodjob::  See you around!

----------


## 501

Good to hear from you NyxCC, thanks for the nomination. 

I have been having most of mine without supps since I use my weekends to sleep in. Usually my Lucids now are random ones on week days and I will usually had at least one on a weekend. Not many have been super amazing but I have had a couple cool ones. 

Here are the next 5.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/501/...edition-64108/

----------


## 501

Well the backlog is complete! Here is the last installment. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/501/...edition-64132/

These were some of my cooler lucids actually. I plan on trying to have some on Saturday night, tonight may be a bust since we are going out and I will probably drink. Sometimes when I drink I do have lucids but it is pretty rare. 

I am actually pretty excited about the storm one, I have not tried to control weather.

----------


## NyxCC

Ohh, those were really good lds! Your dream control is indeed amazing! Lots of tking and I also liked how you willed a scene change of the parking behind the door, very good.

Already excited about the next edition!  ::D:

----------


## 501

Completed the TOTMs, both basic and advanced. I actually got up for a WBTB and took supplements. Seems to always do the trick. 

Full dream below. 

FEB 2015 TOTM Complete! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! Congrats on the double hitter and your first weather control! The whole scene must have looked really awesome, with the balcony looking over the mountain and river and those clouds coming down. Fantastic!  ::goodjob:: 

Cool outcome with the naughty task too!

----------


## 501

Another lucid last night, no supps, I can usually have one on the weekend when I don't get up early and dont drink the night before. 

I remember trying to complete a couple of things on my bucket list. 

I tried going through a mirror but I don't think I believe it is possible in the dream. I always get stuck on mirrors or any other solid material I try to pass through. I need to imagine that I see my arm going through, really just anything I should be able to pass through. I think this is so far fetched in my mind that even subconsciously I don't think it can happen. 

After a failed attempt at this i was going to go to space to a different planet but had a hard time flying out of where I was. If you think something will be hard and go wrong it will, its when you know you can do something that it always happens. I have been surprised at some of the things I was able to accomplish in dreams. 

Full dream below.

Trial and Error: Mirror Jump - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great, great work, 501!   ::goodjob::   Congratulations on all of your recent success.  It's exciting to see so much lucidity and great dream control coming from you right now!  Keep up this great work!

And congratulations on being double-winged!

As for going through mirrors, I know that you'll be able to do it!  Phasing through or into solid objects is just one of those skills that comes easier after you've have a change of mindset.

For me, it was advice that Alyzarin gave me a long time ago.  It was to simply realize that there's not really a mirror there at all.  There's no wall, window, door, or whatever you're trying to phase through.  Think only of the other side, not of your obstacle.  And keep practicing!  With dream control as good as yours, I think you'll master this soon.  And when you get it, you get it for good!

Congrats again and keep it up!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, 501!  :smiley: 

Great tips from Canis!  ::goodjob2::  I also like to add that it may help to practice phasing through transparent objects like windows or glass doors. They offer the benefit of being able to see what is the next place you are going and might take some of your attention from the solidity of the object. You will be looking at what's ahead and paying less attention to the little hurdle on the way. Another tip from practice - literally, just keep pushing forward. You will be surprised to find how suddenly the solid resistance goes away and you're on the other side.

The mirror task is really exciting and also something I look forward to experimenting with myself. My experiences are more with windows, glass doors and random objects and to a lesser extent walls. 

Actually, there is a current suggestion in the suggestion pool about mirrors, so I would be voting on it.  ::D: 




> Teleport to a random place by pushing yourself through a mirror - describe the place you've ended in.



There are some changes to suggestions and voting. Now, anyone can make suggestions and these are all pooled together here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...on-thread.html

Next those who have completed the month's totm are entitled to vote. Current voting just started here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

Finally, the next month's tasks will be posted a bit earlier so enthusiasts have more time to prepare and chain wings.

Already excited!  ::D:

----------


## 501

Thanks Canis and NyxCC, I will absolutely use that advice next time I try to phase through anything or try a mirror. Its not even there, just keep pushing and trying through a window first are all great ideas. I also like the idea of crashing through objects with super strength, I have had minor success but solid objects almost always stop me.

There are a few additions to my bucket list that have come from TOTMs. I'm not sure if I could ever chain wings, it usually takes me at least a week into the TOTMs to get them done, if at all. 

I had a very long lucid last night but really don't remember what triggered it or many major details. 

More TK and an Amusement park - 25 Feb 2015 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld!  :smiley: 





> There are a few additions to my bucket list that have come from TOTMs. I'm not sure if I could ever chain wings, it usually takes me at least a week into the TOTMs to get them done, if at all.



That sounds good. Looking forward to reading about those. Oh, and now you can have a sneak peak at the next month's tasks - they are currently in the lucid task club and can also be found at the end of the voting thread. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Thanks NyxCC, this helped incubate the dreams so I was ready when I went lucid. 

I got both of them done but would like to do the mirror task again. I will keep trying that one, it didn't go exactly as I had hopped. 

CanisLucidus really helped by saying to just keep pushing, it finally got me through the mirror!

Advanced TOTM for Mar Success? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome, congrats on the ld and totm! Glad my advice helped!  ::D: 

The 3rd person part was interesting, so you were watching yourself as another person?

----------


## 501

Its pretty fuzzy right now but I remember being somewhere and it was hard to move, like difficult to walk because of how narrow the stairs were. It then panned away like a movie and was in the 3rd person where I was watching someone else or myself move up or down this spiral staircase.

----------


## 501

Well It has been awhile again but things are still going. I have been really bad about doing RCs through the day but have had an average of 2 or 3 LDs per month. These are actually ones I am able to do stuff in and control. I have a few more where I wake up almost right away.

I was able to get a personal goal of phasing through a wall/door done. was actually really easy when I tried hard to do it. I think the next personal goal I want to do is go to the moon or alien planet. I want to walk on a world. Below are links to the last two DJ entries I had.

20 May 2015 and 1 May 2015 - TOTM and a Personal Goal - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Always good to hear from you, 501! Congrats on the lds and on completing your goals. It's quite interesting you got another lucid dream with the 3rd person perspective. I'm starting to wonder if this is some sort of awareness change/evolution? Does that make any sense to you?  :Thinking:

----------


## 501

Thanks for the reply NyxCC and yes I do think it is some sort of awareness change. Its almost like I am watching a movie at first and then I all of a sudden realize this could be a dream. After this realization it is pretty blurry and I have to do something within the dream to clear it up, so I put my hands/arms out or grab something in the scene. 

There have been quite a few times where I have this realization and immediately try to fly or do something else and the dream collapses, I think this is probably at the tail end of a dream and at the end of a sleep cycle where my consciousness begins to awaken. I am actually pretty surprised that I am even still having lucids at all since my practice is way down and I have stopped with the supplements. I probably do some sort of reality check only once a day maybe and it is usually just a through process, nothing physical I actually do. I guess you could say it is an awareness type reality check since I know how dreams feel. I get this feeling and sometimes when I get it in a dream I do have to double check with a RC.

----------


## NyxCC

> Thanks for the reply NyxCC and yes I do think it is some sort of awareness change. Its almost like I am watching a movie at first and then I all of a sudden realize this could be a dream. After this realization it is pretty blurry and I have to do something within the dream to clear it up, so I put my hands/arms out or grab something in the scene. 
> 
> There have been quite a few times where I have this realization and immediately try to fly or do something else and the dream collapses, I think this is probably at the tail end of a dream and at the end of a sleep cycle where my consciousness begins to awaken.



Hmm, that makes sense. So, in such cases you probably need to recognize this peculiarity and as you said, be as a active as possible to allow for some extra dream time within the constraints of it being a dream tail. 

At any rate, your natural ld consistency is amazing!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## 501

Another long stint with no posting. 

I have had a few lucids since my last post, but they were pretty short and I didn't really have any plans going into them. 

I have been bad at RCs and bad about everything really as far as lucidity is concerned. I keep meaning to get back and journal my dreams every morning but I just never do. I have started to do more RCs lately, so hopefully I can really get back into this. I love to have LDs but in the long run it is pretty time consuming for me to have multiple LDs frequently. It is hard to continue to practice when my life is so busy but I plan on making more time and hopefully start journaling my LDs again and participating in the TOTMs. 

Hopefully it wont take me 6 more months to post!

----------


## 501

So this morning I finally wrote some in a dream journal, I surprised myself and remembered 2 at first and then all together I remembered 4 after I began trying to think of details on the others I remembered. I am surprised my recall was as good as it was. 

As far as lucid dreaming I am really trying to do RCs more often but I need to focus more on what I am doing so it becomes automatic, I really only do them when I have time to let my mind wander and not when I am in the middle of stuff. I do have a timer set to go off every 15 to 25 minutes to remind me, this worked last time so should do the trick again. I need to get to the point where I am incubating more prior to going to sleep and absolutely incubating when I wake up to turnover or whatnot. 

I am going to try to get into doing TOTMs again, this is something that really helped me have good LDs before so hopefully it will help again.

----------


## NyxCC

Good to see you back, 501!  :smiley: 

I agree it can be difficult to get back into the ld habit if you have a very busy lifestyle. My suggestion is to start small and strive for consitency in doing a few ld related practices. Once these are well established, you then you can expand to include more items. For example, I am currently working to set up a few lucidity hotspots, places that will remind me to RC and think about dreaming in general. I'm also throwing in a few random SAT/ADA weekly exercises to notice items I haven't paid attention to before.

----------

